# The previous performance of overclocking is failed



## heatc4 (Sep 29, 2011)

Today I got a new processor. i tried to put a AMD phenom II X6 100T in my MSI K9A2 CF. it didnt work and i later found out thats its not compatible. then when i tried to put my old processor back in im greeted with a The previous performance of overclocking is failed message. I would hit a key to enter bios but it is putting no power to my keyboard. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Clear the CMOS and see if that helps.


----------

